# Another Canadian Breeder-Why don't we have a club yet?



## Blackframeworld (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there everyone on fancy mice breeders.

I live in a small community in central Alberta Canada. I have on and off been breeding mice since I was 15. At the moment I have 5 mice 2males 3 females. But I am picking up a breeding colony of 100. I love mice and there personalities. I hope to show mice in the future. But right now focusing on pets and feeders. I would really like to see a Albertan Fancy mouse club start up.

Thats all for now, Thank you - Z


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  I guess the reason you don't have one, is that someone had to start one. Then everyone has to do their part to get it going, and keep it going. I keep hoping for a Canadian club, for all of you. I think it will happen when a few breeders in your country start breeding something they want to really show off.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

^Yes. I think the "best" mice are in the western part of the country. I personally haven't seen or heard of any mice in Eastern Canada that are show worthy so it'd be tough to start a club at least with shows as a factor. If there are more of us, they sure don't have an online presence. There are a few other Albertan breeders though! And in BC I think there are a couple of good breeders. You'd have to talk to them.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Blackframeworld (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you all for the very warm welcome. I'm glad to be a member.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome. Rocky Mountain Mousery (Sabrina) started a facebook Grounp for Canadian mouse fanciers, you may care to join: https://www.facebook.com/login.php?next ... nMouseClub


----------

